# Anyone here have Dupuytren's ?



## Dataporter (Dec 8, 2014)

Just curious if any else here on this forum has Dupuytren's Contracture one or both of their hands?

Dave


----------



## 12bolts (Dec 8, 2014)

No. But I just googled it and I sure dont want it! Hope it goes okay for you.

Cheers Phil


----------



## francist (Dec 8, 2014)

Yes, I do. Left hand primarily and I'm hoping the right stays ok.

-frank


----------



## Holescreek (Dec 8, 2014)

I have it in both hands, getting close to talking to someone about it.

There was a thread about it on another machinist forum last year I think. A member posted his before and after photos. http://www.dupuytrenscenter.com/dupuytrenscenter/Right Hand.htm

It looks like his was in his pinky, mine are both on the ring fingers.


----------



## Dataporter (Dec 9, 2014)

I have it in both ring fingers. The left, no problem. The right very bad, 60 - 75 degrees, and of course I am right handed. Very hard now to shake hands, put my hand in my pocket, type on the keyboard, etc, etc. I'm going to have surgery to remove it on Dec 22 ....

Dave


----------



## Holescreek (Dec 9, 2014)

Let us know how it works out for you.  I want to wait as long as possible, it could be an old wives tale but I've hear it starts redeveloping pretty quickly. 

Did the Dr. mention how long the recovery period is? In the link above that fellow said it was an outpatient visit and he was back on the job right away.


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Dec 9, 2014)

????????Not sure whats going on here.?????????????
*****************G***************************


----------



## Bill Gruby (Dec 9, 2014)

grumpygator said:


> ????????Not sure whats going on here.?????????????
> *****************G***************************



 Depuytrens (Du-pwe-tranz) Contracture of the Hand is a disease that will not allow you to straighten fingers. It usually occurs in the Ring and Pinky only. Tissue in the palm of the hand hardens causing knots to form. These hold the fingers from straightening out.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Whyemier (Dec 9, 2014)

Don't have it, though cramping in my hands is normal for me.  Come to think of it, leg and back cramps are normal too.  Dupuytren's is also known as 'Viking Disease' since it is common in some Scandinavian countries (yes I've been reading, I never heard of it before today).  It's hereditary and normally begins before 50 but can occur at anytime.  

Like someone on here said, "I don't want it!" and feel fortunate not to have it.  It is treatable but advaced cases require surgery, hope yours is not that bad.


----------



## francist (Dec 9, 2014)

Holescreek said:


> Let us know how it works out for you.  I want to wait as long as possible, it could be an old wives tale but I've hear it starts redeveloping pretty quickly.
> 
> Did the Dr. mention how long the recovery period is? In the link above that fellow said it was an outpatient visit and he was back on the job right away.



It can redevelop quickly -- I work with a guy who's had two operations in about six years and it's coming back for the third time yet. On the other hand (no pun intented) my dad had one operation when he was about 40 and his hand was almost fully closed. He's pushing 89 now and it never showed a hint again after the first time.

Hope things go good for you Dave.

-frank


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Dec 10, 2014)

The reason for the "??Not Sure ??" was when I logged on to the thread there was no text , just members headers.I thought a Mod had deleted the thread but left the member names on the page with blank replies.
 I can see what I missed now. Must have been those early morning gremlins.
Good luck with the surgery.
*********Gator*********


----------



## Dataporter (Dec 22, 2014)

I had the surgery this morning. It was come and go, I was home for lunch. All seems to be well so far. I will be typing with one hand for about two weeks and not able to turn any handles for three or more... Surprisingly little pain so far (thanks to the pills I am sure). My finger is straight again after being curled for at least two years. Thanks to everyone who was praying for me, keep it up for a few more days...

Best Regards and God Bless 

Dave


----------



## Dataporter (Jan 6, 2015)

Hello
They removed the sutures yesterday. Just when I got used to using my left hand for _everything_, I no longer have to do that! I haven't seen my right ring finger this straight in years! All in all, there hasn't been much pain. It looks pretty scary still, so I won't post a photo yet. Doctor says it will be a couple more weeks before back to pretty much normal. I wish I had this done sooner so it would be behind me.  No time like the present. Doctor doesn't want me to go bowling for 6 to 8 weeks...  I drilled a couple holes out in the shop today to mount a new boot scraper on a base. I'm supposed to wear a splint for a while to keep it from curling up again, mostly at night (so I can't sleep) or when I'm watching TV (which I ordinarily don't do)... 
Best Regards
Dave


----------



## Holescreek (Jan 7, 2015)

> I'm supposed to wear a splint for a while to keep it from curling up again,



That part sounds disturbing!


----------



## Dataporter (Jan 7, 2015)

Holescreek said:


> That part sounds disturbing!



Well, my finger was curled pretty bad for too long, and just because you release what is causing the curling, doesn't mean it doesn't want to go back to where it is used to being.
Once it gets used to being fully extended, via the splint, then it will return to naturally being fully extended.
Actually, he said the splint was optional and only if I want maximum flexibility, which I do! Night two with the splint was much better, I think I wrapped it too tight the first night.
Really nothing disturbing, in fact it is all good! I wish I had it done sooner. I am typing this with both hands and ALL fingers for this first time in few years, much faster and it feels good.
Thanks!


----------



## Dataporter (Jan 7, 2015)

Below is the before shot - trying real hard to fully extend it. All my   fingers were being pulled in by the bad one, another reason for the   splint.
 Beneath that the 2 weeks and 2 days after shot... It looks worse than it is, it's all good.
I searched around for the best HAND surgeon around, hands are all he   does. According to him, the needle version, back to work in a couple   days, has a much greater chance of recurrence, not to mention much   greater chance of cutting a nerve or an artery or whatnot because they are flying   blind. He would of done that if that was all I wanted. If mine comes   back, it will be nothing compared to the before version, because the   affected fascia is gone. A friend of mine had this done ten years ago by   the same Surgeon and except for the small but long scar, his hand is   great and nothing has come back. There you have it, I hope I didn't gross anyone out. Best Regards - Dave


----------



## Holescreek (Jan 7, 2015)

Thanks for the pics!  Mine is nowhere near as bad as you before pics, I'm at 10-15 degrees at worst.  It's hard to imagine how you got along with it as it was. My family doctor asks me on the rare occasions that I see him (prescription refills) when I'm going to see a specialist and I tell him the same thing every time - not until it affects daily activities.


----------



## savarin (Jan 7, 2015)

In my right middle finger I have developed something similar I believe called trigger finger.
If I clench the fingers it wont straighten, I have to pull the curl out with a click.
Its starting to hurt all the time now. No strength in that hand to hold anything firmly.
No answer yet from the medics.


----------



## Dataporter (Feb 9, 2015)

Seven weeks today. It feels great! Works great! IMO it looks worse in the picture above than it is.
I'm back to bowling, back to a finger tip bowling ball and scoring very well!


----------



## Holescreek (Feb 9, 2015)

Good timing. I was going to ask how things were going. Hope it stays gone!


----------

